# Application approved!!! 457 visa.



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

I've just logged on the DIAC site and am pleased to report that my status has changed to APPLICATION APPROVED!!!

Thanks guys for all your help and support - It was worth the wait and i shall continue to add to this site in hope of helping other in the future. 

I plan to fly to Oz next week and bizarrely, the local cathedral has just chimed 1, the first step of many....

AA


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

:cheer2: Congratulations :cheer2:

Great news!

Dolly


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

Dolly said:


> :cheer2: Congratulations :cheer2:
> 
> Great news!
> 
> Dolly


Thanks Dolly.

I just need to send my Passport to Australia House to have the Visa attached.

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


AA


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

You will have to send your passport off to be stamped. We were lucky that my OH worked in London so he dropped the passports off at Australia House and then we both went to collect them.....best day ever! After all the years of planning, heartbreak, jubilation etc and we finally 'got' the visas.

What an exciting time for you...... 

Dolly


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations Andy! :clap2:


----------



## cbsquirrel (Apr 3, 2010)

YAAAY!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: I'm so jealous!


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks guys xx

I've lived in Australia twice already, third time lucky!!!

I think I year in Sydney and they will relocate me to either China or Thailand.

Asia for me please.....


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

:clap2:Congratulations Andy:clap2:


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Congrats AndyA .....Good luck for your move


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

why thank you!!


----------



## Jock in Paddyland (Jan 17, 2010)

Well done Andy, great news for you. :clap2:


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## jarhead1973 (May 4, 2010)

*hi*



AndyA said:


> Thanks Dolly.
> 
> I just need to send my Passport to Australia House to have the Visa attached.
> 
> ...



Hello Congratulations!!!! Are you into IT Industry? I think you just got prioritised...Im very happy for you. I hope soon I can do and receive the same.


----------



## archanabose (Apr 14, 2010)

congrats Andy ,so you got it finally.


----------



## archanabose (Apr 14, 2010)

hi Andy please tell me one thing have you yourself added these two lines or it automatically refelcts in you status
:confused2:
06.04.2010 - Company Nomination Approved
03.05.2010 - DIAC agree to finalise by 3PM tomorrow!!


----------



## nortonrls (Jul 3, 2009)

congrts....andy...cheers to you.....


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

A BIG and FAT Congratulations to Andy..!


----------

